# Waterv temp.



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I went out last night and this morning for some eyes with no luck. Everything I have ever read about water temp talks about the mid 50's. When I check it this morning it was 49. Did I miss the walleye feed bag by 5 degrees? I tried everything from grubs to Earie dearies and cranks.
Any advice?

CKat


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

no, 55 degrees is the start. the eyes will hit all the way till spring now. but they are a little hungrier now trying to fatten up for winter. 
bttmline


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, I was hoping I didn't miss it.


----------

